# 2000 GMC savana van headlight problem



## plumber Jim

I did some looking around and have found the same problem on other GM vehicles and they are saying its the Multi function switch. now none of the things on the internet has been a savana van but same problem. anyone think this could be it?


----------



## oldrivers

not sure what the multi function switch is but i had similar problems on my 94 gmc truck . turned out it was the high beem switch on the steering column .. the low beem switch goes" wired "through the high beem switch . when you hit the high beems the switch shuts off the low beems . not sure if its the same on your model though just throwing it out there. maybe thats what they are refering to the multi function switch.


----------



## SELLC

Usually the turn signal stalk conrtols high beams, turn signals, cruise control if equipped and also the windshield washer squirters. The headlight circut does not run thru this switch, and I have yet to see any loss of regular low beams as a result of the multifunction switch (Stalk).

Some models have the option to turn of the DRL (Daytime running lights) and on a Ford its called "Twilight". Newer vehicles and cars in Canada require the lights to be on even during the day. 

When you notice the problem, is it limited only to the headlights? What I mean is do the dash lights, tail running lights and front marker lights still come on?

If none of the dash lights, tail lights or marker lights come on, then I would be leaning twards the main headlight switch, however if your multifunction switch has taken quite a few knee's and is loose, it could be causing a short in the headlight circut, but again VERY VERY RARE, I usually only replace the multifunction switch for Turn Signal, Cruise and Washer complaints, as these are the only circuts inside the stalk itself.
The stalk only pushes a lever down in the column, which in turn trips a switch. This switch is not even part of the multifuction switch (stalk). I really doubt its the multi-function stalk.

Ill try and dig up some photos.


----------



## SELLC

They have changed since the 80's and 90's a little bit. Likley to allow room for the SRS (Air bag) system.










I am seeing a re-call for the same year Jimmy stating that this unit will short out causing the brake and tail running lights to go out, however nothing about the headlights.

May just be the main switch, however that will usually keep all the lights from coming on as well.


----------



## SELLC

Seems they want $66 bucks for the switch.

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...F.html?apwcid=P1135867996W43b3f85c7ab9e&gan=1

It appears that on the newer models with air bags you can no longer just buy the "Stalk" seperate from the switch. When I said the headlight circut does not run thru the stalk, I meant that the actual switch that toggles the high beams is not part of the stalk itself, rather a remote switch actuated by the lever. On your vehicle the stalk and switch are sold together, but I would seriously be sure thats the problem, as they likley want and arm and a leg for it.


----------



## oldrivers

The actual switch i was refering to" high beem" is located on the steering column itself under the dash there is a wireharness that plugs into it . the switch you mention below does not have wires running through it but it does have a rod attached that goes to the actual high neem switch so no that switch you mention would not cause the problem. it activates the highbeems switch with a rod not wires like you say. like i said just throwing it out there as it might not apply to this particular model.:thumbsup:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Usually the turn signal stalk conrtols high beams, turn signals, cruise control if equipped and also the windshield washer squirters. The headlight circut does not run thru this switch, and I have yet to see any loss of regular low beams as a result of the multifunction switch (Stalk).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SELLC

No worries oldriver, I too thought he had the older style when I first replied. :laughing: It wasnt till I seen the photo that I realized his was the newer Air Bag equipped model.


----------



## rselectric1

Interesting thread. I have a 2001 GMC Savannah with the exact same issue. The dealer "couldn't see the problem" when it was under warranty, but now they seem to know exactly what's wrong.

PS Jim, do you ever hear a "clicking sound" from behind the speedometer when you are starting or turning off the truck?


----------



## johnnyproperty

*2001 GMC Savana headlight switch?*



rselectric1 said:


> Interesting thread. I have a 2001 GMC Savannah with the exact same issue. The dealer "couldn't see the problem" when it was under warranty, but now they seem to know exactly what's wrong.
> 
> PS Jim, do you ever hear a "clicking sound" from behind the speedometer when you are starting or turning off the truck?



So are we saying the issue is the headlight switch? I also have a 2001 GMC Savana with mysterious headlights on or not issue.


----------



## Yoyizit

A minimal cost way to solve this is:

Get a vehicle schematic.

Connect several wires to key test points in the vehicle wiring and bring their ends to a labeled terminal block.

When the problem shows, use what time you have to check voltages on these terminals.

Post back.


----------



## Pat Poon

rselectric1 said:


> Interesting thread. I have a 2001 GMC Savannah with the exact same issue. The dealer "couldn't see the problem" when it was under warranty, but now they seem to know exactly what's wrong.
> 
> PS Jim, do you ever hear a "clicking sound" from behind the speedometer when you are starting or turning off the truck?


So what is the solution that the dealer tell you to fix or turn iff head ligh.


----------



## Barwitch

So still no answer on why no headlights in gmc savanna s??


----------

